# Plex app won't play videos



## Barry White (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm having a problem with the Plex app on my Bolt. If I try to play a video that's longer than 30 minutes (like a one hour TV show, or a movie), it won't play. Eventually I get a message on the screen saying "There was a problem playing this item. The video did not start playing in time." A half hour TV show will play. It will play music files and display pictures. My Plex server is working on all other devices on my network (Roku, iPad, Android phone, etc.)

Anyone else having problems with this?


----------



## altuser (Aug 12, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Last time I had that problem, I had just upgraded the server, finding a previous version fixed it, I then waited a couples versions before upgrading again.
Sadly, I don't remember how I found an older version, probably Googled it.


----------



## Barry White (Jul 20, 2017)

phox_mulder said:


> Last time I had that problem, I had just upgraded the server, finding a previous version fixed it, I then waited a couples versions before upgrading again.


I just tried that, but it didn't work. I'm wondering if they just "upgraded" the Plex app on the Tivo and screwed something up. Customer support sucks.


----------

